# Group deals/buy vs. boxing day sales



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I would like to know which would save you more? Pro/cons? I'm new to group dealing (off the top of my head can't remember if I did group deal once). 

I would like feedback from others experiences on this. Thanks.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

In my experience, Boxing day sales FTW. BUT the thing is you have to wait around a lot, which, if you work out how much you might get paid had you worked those extra hours, might or might not turn into savings.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

It also depends what are you buying. For 10 backs I wont stay 2 hours in line, but getting five 200G Reef Crystal salt it saved me ~ 150 in BA

John was selling ATI bulbs for $20, but had just 4. On bulbs I saved also around 60$ for 6 pieces

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

